# Warner Brothers decides to kill both Batman and Superman



## Quantum Windbag

Did these people not watch Daredevil?



> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> Warner Bros. made the announcement on Thursday.
> Affleck, 41, will star opposite Henry Cavill's Superman in the as-yet-untitled film, which was unveiled in July at Comic-Con. It's a sequel to this summer's _Man of Steel_, a re-imagining of the superhero's origin story that also starred Cavill and has pulled in more than $650 million worldwide since its June release, according to The Wrap.



Ben Affleck is the new Batman


Ben Affleck is the new Batman


----------



## TheOldSchool

Oh my God.  How dare they!  Just... how fucking dare they...

The biggest pussy in hollywood is the new batman.  Ugh.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I fail to see any mention of killing either character.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> Warner Bros. made the announcement on Thursday.
> Affleck, 41, will star opposite Henry Cavill's Superman in the as-yet-untitled film, which was unveiled in July at Comic-Con. It's a sequel to this summer's _Man of Steel_, a re-imagining of the superhero's origin story that also starred Cavill and has pulled in more than $650 million worldwide since its June release, according to The Wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
Click to expand...


this is a joke right QW?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

RetiredGySgt said:


> I fail to see any mention of killing either character.



oh geezus sarge.....you cant figure out what he is talking about?....


----------



## boedicca

Yet another movie I won't watch.

Ben Affleck is a dweeb.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> Warner Bros. made the announcement on Thursday.
> Affleck, 41, will star opposite Henry Cavill's Superman in the as-yet-untitled film, which was unveiled in July at Comic-Con. It's a sequel to this summer's _Man of Steel_, a re-imagining of the superhero's origin story that also starred Cavill and has pulled in more than $650 million worldwide since its June release, according to The Wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is a joke right QW?.....
Click to expand...


It doesn't look like it, but I can hope that the massive amount of fan outrage that this will cause will cause someone to wake up.


----------



## Gracie

Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.

So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Gracie said:


> Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.
> 
> So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.



Not sure. There might be a scheduling conflict, or the studio just didn't want him. I really don't think actors walk away from movies this big.


----------



## Gracie

Bale was the best batman. I like Ben...but he doesn't fit the character.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Christian Bale has said he'll only play Batman again if Christopher Nolan directs it.

This is rather depressing news.


----------



## AgentSparky

Man of Steel was so appalling, I walked out on it 2/3 in it.

The Dark Knight trilogy was a masterpiece and to be honest, I'm glad Bale won't be reprising Batman because I'd hate to think that the piece of shit Man of Steel movie by the no-talent scumbag hack Zac Snyder has any connection/links to the Dark Knight trilogy.

Daredevil is almost just like Batman, except he's blind. So the DD movie is in a sense a preview of how bad Affleck as Batman is going to be.


----------



## Two Thumbs

I liked Dare Devil.  Ben was a good fight for the character.

as Batman?

no.  as about a good a fit as the blond they got to play him once

what's his name, the buffoon from Top Gun....


----------



## AgentSparky

Val Kilmer


----------



## AgentSparky

Two Thumbs said:


> I liked Dare Devil.  Ben was a good fight for the character.
> 
> as Batman?
> 
> no.  as about a good a fit as the blond they got to play him once
> 
> what's his name, the buffoon from Top Gun....



I hated the Adam West Batman series and I hated the Burton/schumaker film series. both of those versions were pure unfaithful  rubish screen adaptations. The Dark Knight trilogy was the first time they got it right.


----------



## Noomi

RetiredGySgt said:


> I fail to see any mention of killing either character.



They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.


----------



## AgentSparky

Noomi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see any mention of killing either character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.
Click to expand...


I'm not too sure if this will be considered part of the Batman franchise. They're just bringing in Batman to try to save steaming stinky turd of the Superman reboot that the no-talent scumbag hack Snyder created.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a joke right QW?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like it, but I can hope that the massive amount of fan outrage that this will cause will cause someone to wake up.
Click to expand...


i hear ya.....the guy took a lot of flack for his portrayal of DD.....well the DC people are way behind the Marvell people when it comes to this kind of stuff......


----------



## Sallow

Quantum Windbag said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.
> 
> So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. There might be a scheduling conflict, or the studio just didn't want him. I really don't think actors walk away from movies this big.
Click to expand...


Bale turned down 50 million for the role.

He didn't want to get typecast.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.
> 
> So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. There might be a scheduling conflict, or the studio just didn't want him. I really don't think actors walk away from movies this big.
Click to expand...


from what Super Hero Hype is saying he said he has had enough and feels he is getting up there in age.....so then they go out and hire a guy 3-4 years older.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

theDoctorisIn said:


> Christian Bale has said he'll only play Batman again if Christopher Nolan directs it.
> 
> This is rather depressing news.



yea i seen a piece where he said that....he feels he may have one more movie in him....otherwise he said he has had enough....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Noomi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see any mention of killing either character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.
Click to expand...


well after the Joel Schumacher crap it was supposed to be doomed too.....so there is always hope.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.
> 
> So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. There might be a scheduling conflict, or the studio just didn't want him. I really don't think actors walk away from movies this big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bale turned down 50 million for the role.
> 
> He didn't want to get typecast.
Click to expand...


He wasn't actually offered $50 million, that rumor was based on conversation with someone who worked at the studio.

Christian Bale: About that $50 million offer to play Batman... - CNN.com


----------



## Mr. H.

Why Warner Bros. Had To Pick Ben Affleck To Play Batman - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oh for Pete's sake...Jesus Christ.
F*cking Hollywood.


----------



## BillyV

On the other hand, it has led to some very funny memes.....


----------



## Moonglow

Michael Keaton, I though a bad actor for Bat Man also.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I think Bat-Man has been played out. Bat-Man and Superman have over saturated the market. I personally just can't take that much brooding in one decade.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BillyV said:


> On the other hand, it has led to some very funny memes.....



That is exactly what I thought when I heard the news.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

.


----------



## Trajan

theDoctorisIn said:


> Christian Bale has said he'll only play Batman again if Christopher Nolan directs it.
> 
> This is rather depressing news.



I don't blame him, Nolan is a fantastic director. 

I have not watched a batman movie since, uhm, the danny devito penguin movie.....that and the first one kids could watch...I am not sure about the Schwarzenegger movie but I don't think the last few were suitable for kids(?).


----------



## JohnL.Burke

The only thing that could kill superman is kryptonite. 
 The only thing that could kill batman is Ben Affleck.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Trajan said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bale has said he'll only play Batman again if Christopher Nolan directs it.
> 
> This is rather depressing news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him, Nolan is a fantastic director.
> 
> I have not watched a batman movie since, uhm, the danny devito penguin movie.....that and the first one kids could watch...I am not sure about the Schwarzenegger movie but I don't think the last few were suitable for kids(?).
Click to expand...


The Ahnold one isn't suitable for _anyone_.

The 3 Chris Nolan movies are truly amazing movies, _The Dark Knight_ being arguably the best comic book movie ever made - but I wouldn't recommend it for kids under 15.


----------



## skye

Somehow ...it doesn't work for me ...I try and I try ..but nope ........ 




look at that! look! 
 that ain't no Batman!


----------



## PredFan

I'd like to get a break from the insipid superhero movies already.


----------



## Zander

Affleck is OK  in my book. he's done well for himself.


----------



## Trajan

theDoctorisIn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bale has said he'll only play Batman again if Christopher Nolan directs it.
> 
> This is rather depressing news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him, Nolan is a fantastic director.
> 
> I have not watched a batman movie since, uhm, the danny devito penguin movie.....that and the first one kids could watch...I am not sure about the Schwarzenegger movie but I don't think the last few were suitable for kids(?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ahnold one isn't suitable for _anyone_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 Chris Nolan movies are truly amazing movies, _The Dark Knight_ being arguably the best comic book movie ever made - but I wouldn't recommend it for kids under 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take your word for it doc. Nolan directed Memento, one of my top ten favs of all time, among others...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

I hated that batman movie that had the ugly Rachel. The one that got blown up?
And nobody can ever play superman like Reeves. So I don't watch those either. But I also hate Margot Kidder and that also turned me off.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

THE AVENGERS kick everybody's cape covered butts! One of the few superhero movies I've seen recently that I've actually liked. Awesome movie! 
If you're wondering if I have nerd credentials to back up such a claim about THE AVENGERS being awesome, I will simply state that I was a card carrying Star Wars fan club member in high school. I still have the newsletters!


----------



## Harry Dresden

PredFan said:


> I'd like to get a break from the insipid superhero movies already.



not me.....keep them coming just do them well.....or dont do them at all....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a break from the insipid superhero movies already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me.....keep them coming just do them well.....or dont do them at all....
Click to expand...


Don't lie, you will watch the bad ones just so you can talk about how bad they are, just like me. I do brag about not having seen Star Wars 3 though.


----------



## Trajan

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a break from the insipid superhero movies already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me.....keep them coming just do them well.....or dont do them at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you will watch the bad ones just so you can talk about how bad they are, just like me. I do brag about not having seen Star Wars 3 though.
Click to expand...


I'll never watch another if Lucas does the screenplay...


----------



## Connery

Ben should try out for this and leave Batman alone....


----------



## Luissa

Quantum Windbag said:


> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> Warner Bros. made the announcement on Thursday.
> Affleck, 41, will star opposite Henry Cavill's Superman in the as-yet-untitled film, which was unveiled in July at Comic-Con. It's a sequel to this summer's _Man of Steel_, a re-imagining of the superhero's origin story that also starred Cavill and has pulled in more than $650 million worldwide since its June release, according to The Wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
> 
> 
> Ben Affleck is the new Batman
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa




----------



## asaratis

Gracie said:


> Outrage about Fonda playing Nancy Reagan didn't change hollywood's mind..I doubt if this will change it either.
> 
> So why isn't Bale in it? Did he bail? Pun intended.


Wait 'til they see how much money they don't make.


----------



## Luissa

Bake said he doesn't want to play Batman anymore.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a break from the insipid superhero movies already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me.....keep them coming just do them well.....or dont do them at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you will watch the bad ones just so you can talk about how bad they are, just like me. I do brag about not having seen Star Wars 3 though.
Click to expand...


you are right.....but you dont know they are bad till you watch them .....lots of "fans" thought Thomas Janes Punisher Movie was great.....i thought it was a decent movie but i did not feel he was the Punisher at all...to me...Ray Stevenson was the Punisher......i also felt the DD movie wasn't that bad....Afflect is just a boring actor....many thought the 1st Ghost Rider sucked....i thought it was pretty good....even with Cage....i watched Smallville even though it was a frustrating affair watching the writers write themselves into a corner....Arrow is dam good though.... looking forward to the S.H.E.I.L.D. tv show...hope its done right....its just to bad its on ABC.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> not me.....keep them coming just do them well.....or dont do them at all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't lie, you will watch the bad ones just so you can talk about how bad they are, just like me. I do brag about not having seen Star Wars 3 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are right.....but you dont know they are bad till you watch them .....lots of "fans" thought Thomas Janes Punisher Movie was great.....i thought it was a decent movie but i did not feel he was the Punisher at all...to me...Ray Stevenson was the Punisher......i also felt the DD movie wasn't that bad....Afflect is just a boring actor....many thought the 1st Ghost Rider sucked....i thought it was pretty good....even with Cage....i watched Smallville even though it was a frustrating affair watching the writers write themselves into a corner....Arrow is dam good though.... looking forward to the S.H.E.I.L.D. tv show...hope its done right....its just to bad its on ABC.....
Click to expand...


I thought DD was better than most, but Affleck was not the man to play him. If he can't manage Matt is no way he can pull off Bruce. Electra, on the other hand, was so stupid that it made Jennifer Garner look bad.


----------



## SuMar

Quantum Windbag said:


> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.




Bad choice...If I were casting someone to play Batman, I would cast Michael C Hall (Dexter) for the role.


----------



## Luissa

SuMar said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad choice...If I were casting someone to play Batman, I would cast Michael C Hall (Dexter) for the role.
Click to expand...


That actually might be a good choice 
He is in good shape, and he has the right style.,


----------



## Quantum Windbag

SuMar said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad choice...If I were casting someone to play Batman, I would cast Michael C Hall (Dexter) for the role.
Click to expand...


I do have to admit that Affleck has Batman's chin.


----------



## Harry Dresden

SuMar said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did these people not watch Daredevil?
> 
> Ben Affleck will replace Christian Bale as Batman in the highly  anticipated Batman-Superman movie that's scheduled to be released on  July 17, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad choice...If I were casting someone to play Batman, I would cast Michael C Hall (Dexter) for the role.
Click to expand...


you are kidding right?.....


----------



## BlueGin

I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.

No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BlueGin said:


> I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.
> 
> No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.



Bale was the best Batmen yet by a long margin....and his movies were also....


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.
> 
> No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bale was the best Batmen yet by a long margin....and his movies were also....
Click to expand...


They are, but I still love Michael Keaton and his first Batman movie.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

BlueGin said:


> I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.
> 
> No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.



Do yourself a favor, watch the Bale movies. There are some serious flaws in them, but Bale made Batman real for a whole new age of fans.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.
> 
> No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor, watch the Bale movies. There are some serious flaws in them, but Bale made Batman real for a whole new age of fans.
Click to expand...


QW you watch Arrow.....i just read they are going to have 3 episodes this year bringing the Flash on board.....one will be a 2 part story arc introducing Police Scientist Barry Allen/ Flash....and one episode near the end of the season will be a possible pilot for a Flash series.....no one has been cast yet....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they screwed up Batman when they hired George Clooney for the role.  Haven't seen another one since.  Couldn't even tell you if Christian Bale was worth keeping or not. However...he was obviously not compelling enough to get me to watch another Batman movie.  Plus he is apparently a Hollywood tantrum throwing diva...not an attractive quality.
> 
> No opinion on Ben...I like him better as an actor though...even though his politics suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favor, watch the Bale movies. There are some serious flaws in them, but Bale made Batman real for a whole new age of fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QW you watch Arrow.....i just read they are going to have 3 episodes this year bringing the Flash on board.....one will be a 2 part story arc introducing Police Scientist Barry Allen/ Flash....and one episode near the end of the season will be a possible pilot for a Flash series.....no one has been cast yet....
Click to expand...


They have been planning the series for a couple of months. It looks like DC and CW plan to bring most of the DC universe to the small screen.


----------



## Noomi

The only thing that would make the news that Affleck is the new Batman even worse is to hear that Jennifer Lopez has been cast in the role of Catwoman.


----------



## Synthaholic

AgentSparky said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see any mention of killing either character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure if this will be considered part of the Batman franchise. They're just bringing in Batman to try to save steaming stinky turd of the Superman reboot that the no-talent scumbag hack Snyder created.
Click to expand...

Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.

I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.


----------



## Montrovant

Daredevil was terrible.  Amazingly bad considering it was a fairly big budget movie.  I don't blame Affleck for it, although I also don't completely absolve him of blame; just about everyone involved in that movie deserves a share of the blame for it.

Still, Affleck might pull off the role.  I haven't seen his recent films, maybe his acting has improved.

He's still too damn old to just be starting playing Batman in a DCU.

I thought Man of Steel was decent.  A bit thin, it certainly could have used more depth, but I'm hoping that is because it was an origin movie.

The Nolan Batman movies were very good.  The Dark Knight was great, thanks to an incredible performance by Ledger.  The Dark Knight Rises was a disappointment, but still better than any but maybe the first Tim Burton Batman movie.

I've gone back and watched the Christopher Reeve Superman movies (well, some of the first two at least) and they have NOT aged well.  Those movies are actually pretty spectacularly bad.  

I'll keep my fingers crossed for the Superman/Batman movie, for hopefully a Justice League movie, and then maybe a new, younger actor for Batman.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure if this will be considered part of the Batman franchise. They're just bringing in Batman to try to save steaming stinky turd of the Superman reboot that the no-talent scumbag hack Snyder created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.
> 
> I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.
Click to expand...


i agree ...i liked Watchmen and i did not think DD was that bad of a movie.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Synthaholic said:


> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cast Affleck as Batman. That is essentially dooming the Batman franchise to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure if this will be considered part of the Batman franchise. They're just bringing in Batman to try to save steaming stinky turd of the Superman reboot that the no-talent scumbag hack Snyder created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.
> 
> I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.
Click to expand...


Gotta disagree there. Zach Snyder is a HUGE hack. He destroyed Watchmen and 300, both of which are on my list of favorite comics of all time. 

That being said, I didn't hate Man of Steel.


----------



## Montrovant

theDoctorisIn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AgentSparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure if this will be considered part of the Batman franchise. They're just bringing in Batman to try to save steaming stinky turd of the Superman reboot that the no-talent scumbag hack Snyder created.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.
> 
> I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree there. Zach Snyder is a HUGE hack. He destroyed Watchmen and 300, both of which are on my list of favorite comics of all time.
> 
> That being said, I didn't hate Man of Steel.
Click to expand...


I didn't read 300, so no idea how it compared, but Watchmen was pretty true to the comics, wasn't it?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Montrovant said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.
> 
> I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree there. Zach Snyder is a HUGE hack. He destroyed Watchmen and 300, both of which are on my list of favorite comics of all time.
> 
> That being said, I didn't hate Man of Steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't read 300, so no idea how it compared, but Watchmen was pretty true to the comics, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


Superficially, sure. But it was all show. Smoke and mirrors. It didn't have the depth that the comic did.

Plus, I'll never forgive him for taking out the giant squid thing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Snyder do 'Watchmen'?  If so, he's no hack.
> 
> I also did not hate Daredevil.  I thought Colin Ferrell was brilliant.  And Daredevil was my favorite comic growing up, so it mattered to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree there. Zach Snyder is a HUGE hack. He destroyed Watchmen and 300, both of which are on my list of favorite comics of all time.
> 
> That being said, I didn't hate Man of Steel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't read 300, so no idea how it compared, but Watchmen was pretty true to the comics, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


It was true to the comics the same way Batman and Robin was true to Batman. 

That said, I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Synthaholic

I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.

When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?

The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I think often superhero movies do about as well as their comic book counterparts. Meaning, Spider-Man was Marvel's best selling comic book, thusly, most popular movie. Same with DC's Superman and Batman. I enjoyed the movie Daredevil about as much as I enjoyed the comic book. Daredevil is the comic book I would get if the store was out of Spiderman, The Avengers and Tales From The Crypt.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.
> 
> When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?
> 
> The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.



Well shit, I don't have any other answer! 

The directing probably was the main culprit.  Sure, the acting seemed pretty sub-par, but the director is the one who asked for/accepted what was given.

There were also some plot/story points that bothered the hell out of me.  I remember that in the movie, he lost his sight and seemingly turned into a blind ninja in about 3 months as a 12-year-old.  It was pretty ridiculous.

Daredevil wasn't on par with the 3rd or 4th Batman movies, but those were almost parodies rather than actual attempts at filmmaking.  There was very little redeeming about Daredevil that I can remember.


----------



## Montrovant

JohnL.Burke said:


> I think often superhero movies do about as well as their comic book counterparts. Meaning, Spider-Man was Marvel's best selling comic book, thusly, most popular movie. Same with DC's Superman and Batman. I enjoyed the movie Daredevil about as much as I enjoyed the comic book. Daredevil is the comic book I would get if the store was out of Spiderman, The Avengers and Tales From The Crypt.



Popularity certainly helps, but it really isn't a good indicator of success.  Batman movies have run the gamut from wildly successful to bombing.  Ditto Superman movies.  Spider Man has been consistently successful, but the third Raimi movie is fairly universally considered crappy; a lot of that success was probably because people loved the first two.

Popularity of the comic book a movie is based on will certainly help get butts in the seats, but to really be a hit still requires people who see it first to provide good word of mouth.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.
> 
> When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?
> 
> The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.



Is there an answer besides yes?

The story was good. The best part of it was that they had the balls to kill the girl in the first movie. That moved the writing of the movie from the insipid that we just saw from Spiderman when Peter dumped Mary Jane and moved it into the gritty reality of Daredevil and Batman comics. 

What they got wrong was the way he let everyone know he wasn't really blind. He just meets a girl, and holds his own as she tries to beat the crap put of him, and looks her in the eyes.






You think he looks like a blind man in that scene? If you do, you are blind.

Then we have the scene in the rain. It was great for the girls, and even works for Daredevil being able to see, but Murdock has actually sued people, and won, even after everyone knew he was Daredevil. He would not ell a girl on the first date who he is.

Why would anyone, even a blind man, wear red leather?


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.
> 
> When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?
> 
> The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an answer besides yes?
> 
> The story was good. The best part of it was that they had the balls to kill the girl in the first movie. That moved the writing of the movie from the insipid that we just saw from Spiderman when Peter dumped Mary Jane and moved it into the gritty reality of Daredevil and Batman comics.
> 
> What they got wrong was the way he let everyone know he wasn't really blind. He just meets a girl, and holds his own as she tries to beat the crap put of him, and looks her in the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he looks like a blind man in that scene? If you do, you are blind.
> 
> Then we have the scene in the rain. It was great for the girls, and even works for Daredevil being able to see, but Murdock has actually sued people, and won, even after everyone knew he was Daredevil. He would not ell a girl on the first date who he is.
> 
> *Why would anyone, even a blind man, wear red leather?*
Click to expand...



Seems like you just have a problem with the Daredevil character.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.
> 
> When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?
> 
> The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an answer besides yes?
> 
> The story was good. The best part of it was that they had the balls to kill the girl in the first movie. That moved the writing of the movie from the insipid that we just saw from Spiderman when Peter dumped Mary Jane and moved it into the gritty reality of Daredevil and Batman comics.
> 
> What they got wrong was the way he let everyone know he wasn't really blind. He just meets a girl, and holds his own as she tries to beat the crap put of him, and looks her in the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he looks like a blind man in that scene? If you do, you are blind.
> 
> Then we have the scene in the rain. It was great for the girls, and even works for Daredevil being able to see, but Murdock has actually sued people, and won, even after everyone knew he was Daredevil. He would not ell a girl on the first date who he is.
> 
> *Why would anyone, even a blind man, wear red leather?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you just have a problem with the Daredevil character.
Click to expand...


I read Daredevil as a kid, he never wore leather. Leather makes noise when you move, chafes, constricts you in a fight, is permeable to odors, and takes hours to clean properly, making it the worst choice possible for a man that has super sensitive hearing, touch, and smell, who depends on stealth, and has to change in a hurry without warning. 

It sounds like you just don't understand the problem.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> I thought Watchmen had a great noir look and feel to it.
> 
> When people criticize Daredevil, what are they criticizing?  The story?  Affleck as DD?  Affleck as Matt Murdoch?  I thought he was a convincing blind guy.  Is it Michael Clarke Duncan?  Colin Farrell?  Jennifer Garner?
> 
> The person who just replies "yes" gets a neg.



i thought DD was pretty decent.....i can understand ripping apart the Cloony Batman movie because that was pretty bad.....or the Superman movie with Richard Pryor...sometimes i wonder what so called comic fans are looking for.......like when i see "fans" saying the Thomas Jane Punisher Movie was THEE Punisher while saying the Ray Stevenson version wasnt..........


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an answer besides yes?
> 
> The story was good. The best part of it was that they had the balls to kill the girl in the first movie. That moved the writing of the movie from the insipid that we just saw from Spiderman when Peter dumped Mary Jane and moved it into the gritty reality of Daredevil and Batman comics.
> 
> What they got wrong was the way he let everyone know he wasn't really blind. He just meets a girl, and holds his own as she tries to beat the crap put of him, and looks her in the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he looks like a blind man in that scene? If you do, you are blind.
> 
> Then we have the scene in the rain. It was great for the girls, and even works for Daredevil being able to see, but Murdock has actually sued people, and won, even after everyone knew he was Daredevil. He would not ell a girl on the first date who he is.
> 
> *Why would anyone, even a blind man, wear red leather?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you just have a problem with the Daredevil character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read Daredevil as a kid, he never wore leather. Leather makes noise when you move, chafes, constricts you in a fight, is permeable to odors, and takes hours to clean properly, making it the worst choice possible for a man that has super sensitive hearing, touch, and smell, who depends on stealth, and has to change in a hurry without warning.
> 
> It sounds like you just don't understand the problem.
Click to expand...

Hmm... I still have all my Daredevil comics from the 1970s and I don't remember one issue ever discussing what his costume was made out of.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you just have a problem with the Daredevil character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read Daredevil as a kid, he never wore leather. Leather makes noise when you move, chafes, constricts you in a fight, is permeable to odors, and takes hours to clean properly, making it the worst choice possible for a man that has super sensitive hearing, touch, and smell, who depends on stealth, and has to change in a hurry without warning.
> 
> It sounds like you just don't understand the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I still have all my Daredevil comics from the 1970s and I don't remember one issue ever discussing what his costume was made out of.
Click to expand...


in comic reality he probably would have had someone like Reed Richards or Forge make him a suite that can handle bullets,fire etc,etc.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you just have a problem with the Daredevil character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read Daredevil as a kid, he never wore leather. Leather makes noise when you move, chafes, constricts you in a fight, is permeable to odors, and takes hours to clean properly, making it the worst choice possible for a man that has super sensitive hearing, touch, and smell, who depends on stealth, and has to change in a hurry without warning.
> 
> It sounds like you just don't understand the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I still have all my Daredevil comics from the 1970s and I don't remember one issue ever discussing what his costume was made out of.
Click to expand...


Didn't think so. He has stated, more than one, that he can differentiate color by the feel of the fabric, which helped him design his costume. You might not know the difference between fabric and leather, but most of the world can tell at a glance.

Maybe you should have paid more attention.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Daredevil as a kid, he never wore leather. Leather makes noise when you move, chafes, constricts you in a fight, is permeable to odors, and takes hours to clean properly, making it the worst choice possible for a man that has super sensitive hearing, touch, and smell, who depends on stealth, and has to change in a hurry without warning.
> 
> It sounds like you just don't understand the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I still have all my Daredevil comics from the 1970s and I don't remember one issue ever discussing what his costume was made out of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in comic reality he probably would have had someone like Reed Richards or Forge make him a suite that can handle bullets,fire etc,etc.....
Click to expand...


In comic reality he would have gone to Leo Zelinsky.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

I thought Affleck as Batman was as bad as it could get, but guess who wants to play Alfred.

https://twitter.com/WilliamShatner/statuses/370965616875675648


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I still have all my Daredevil comics from the 1970s and I don't remember one issue ever discussing what his costume was made out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in comic reality he probably would have had someone like Reed Richards or Forge make him a suite that can handle bullets,fire etc,etc.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In comic reality he would have gone to Leo Zelinsky.
Click to expand...


there is him too.....


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> I thought Affleck as Batman was as bad as it could get, but guess who wants to play Alfred.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WilliamShatner/statuses/370965616875675648


I like the comment "the Penguin, surely".


----------



## Connery

This brought a tear to  grown man's eye...




Ben Affleck signed up to multiple Batman films - Telegraph


----------



## SuMar

Maybe Batman could be played by....Sheldon Cooper? 



​


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm willing to hold judgement because I've never been on that "Hate Ben Affleck" bandwagon.  To me, he's like Ryan Phillippe, Jeremy Renner, Matt Damon, Eric Bana, etc.: capable leading men who don't exactly set the world on fire.  He's . . . serviceable.

History is replete with examples of directors getting extraordinary performances out of ordinary actors.  And Affleck has consistently improved as an actor, and as a movie maker.  I'm confident he will not allow it to suck and prove 'everyone' correct about him.  After winning big at the Oscars&#8482; he has the pull to make sure it's good.


----------

